# 1st Post, RAF West Raynham. Pic heavy



## Tanner (Oct 31, 2010)

So last Monday me and a mate went to RAF West Raynham. It's a massive disused base that's currently in the process of re-development so was perfect for a sneaky photo day.*
Anyway here are some of the pictures I took:
The missile training dome





And inside



Inside hanger 3, unfortunately it was locked but we found a way to the first floor offices and a little window




Nice V12 engine




Few close up randoms












Open just for us




Inside hanger 4 we found this








Top Gun styley




















Outlook over Hanger 4 and the missile dome




Hangers 1 and 2




The Heavy bombing control tower, one of only 4 built and 3 remaining in the UK




Inside
















Not used since 1994




Overlooking hangers 3 and 4 from the top of the bombing tower








All geared up




Inside the runway Fire Station








And finally the Airmens mess and H blocks either side, unfortunately they were too close to workmen and people who live in the re-developed houses but I will go back early one morning to get some more pictures of them




Apologies if the pictures have been reduced, Photobucket didn't like the bug files.*

A very good day, we spent over 4 hours on the base and didn't get caught, the only trouble we encountered was the bombing tower door was locked and boarded up and the loads of sheep that were on the way into the base.*

Thanks


----------



## klempner69 (Oct 31, 2010)

Very good shots indeed particularly the inside of the dome.Well done.


----------



## Tanner (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks mate


----------



## hydealfred (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice shots an interesting new take


----------



## Goldie87 (Oct 31, 2010)

Good stuff, looks like you got round quite a bit.


----------



## MD (Nov 1, 2010)

nice work great report 
i loved it there


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow, excellent first post! Great photos 
Well done for getting to all the juicy bits too! I'd forgotten about that boat!


----------



## fluffy5518 (Nov 1, 2010)

A STONKING first report Tanner !! Great photography and an interesting write up as well !! Will hopefully get here one day.Now where is my chauffeur..................?


----------



## Tanner (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone, Your feedback is much appreciated


----------



## Cruachan (Nov 1, 2010)

Tanner said:


> Top Gun styley



Wow! I hope somebody's still looking after that aircraft. It's a Fairchild PT-19 Cornell and there aren't too many of them around. It's *real* registration is N33870 and it's had various owners including Reading Aero Club. Most recent info I can find on it is that it belongs (belonged) to the Classic Flying Machine Collection who intended to restore it to airworthy condition.

J


----------



## muppet1992 (Nov 2, 2010)

great shots there dude, nice place too


----------



## krela (Nov 2, 2010)

Tanner said:


> the only trouble we encountered was the bombing tower door was locked and boarded up ( now undone just needs pushing )



So you broke into the control tower?


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 2, 2010)

krela said:


> So you broke into the control tower?


Sorry, Krela...I just edited that bit out before I saw your post, lol. Yeh, I wondered that, too.


----------



## Tanner (Nov 2, 2010)

krela said:


> So you broke into the control tower?



Not really broke in, just undone the door


----------



## krela (Nov 2, 2010)

So you broke in.


----------



## Tanner (Nov 2, 2010)

I didn't break anything so no, I didn't break in thankyou.


----------



## krela (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes, you did. By your own admission you used force to get in somewhere you could not have got into otherwise. That is the definition of breaking in.


----------



## Tanner (Nov 2, 2010)

At no point did I say I used force or did I say I broke anything. From them inside the door is just a regular door catch which I turned, didn't break!!

Thankyou for your very helpful input though.


----------



## krela (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice back-pedalling, that's not even close to what you originally said though and even if that is all you did that would still be considered breaking and entering in the eyes of the law. It's also a really stupid idea posting it on a public forum which both security companies and the police regularly read.

Drop the attitude, it's not welcome here.


----------



## Mad Larkin (Nov 2, 2010)

nice pics dude

i fail to see where he's had an attitude though...


----------



## krela (Nov 2, 2010)

Maybe I read sarcasm where there wasn't any.


----------



## Mad Larkin (Nov 2, 2010)

im not being a dick to stat an argument by the way.

if someone suggested id broken in somewhere and i hadnt id defend myself to the hilt


----------



## krela (Nov 2, 2010)

It's neither here nor there really, what was posted very strongly suggested he had which whether you have or not is a really stupid thing to post on a public, and as the person responsible for this website it's me that is in the firing line for it. 

Most of the rules here exist for your own safety. The police do check these forums and they do ocassionally ask for peoples details, so incriminating yourself in criminal activity is not a good idea for any of us. It's not particularly pleasant for me to have to deal with and certainly not fun for the people involved.


----------



## Mad Larkin (Nov 2, 2010)

ok, very fair point!


may i ask what details you're able to give someone should they ask?


----------



## krela (Nov 2, 2010)

IP addresses mainly, I only respond to warrants though.


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 2, 2010)

Very well done Tanner, that's a brilliant report. You have really done the place justice. Did you not make it to the old Watch Ops Tower?


----------



## LiamWg (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice pictures. the runway kind of reminds me of the RAF site near me that i visited earlier this year. Also the site has a Command tower but its sealed tight it would take a bit more than a "shove" to get the doors open in there.


----------



## Tanner (Nov 2, 2010)

Black Shuck said:


> Very well done Tanner, that's a brilliant report. You have really done the place justice. Did you not make it to the old Watch Ops Tower?



Thankyou very much  I believe I went in the old ops tower (if it's the one in-between hangers 2 and 3) but the ladder to the second door was missing and the boton level was empty. I think I have a couple of pictures but nothing too good really.


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 2, 2010)

Tanner said:


> Thankyou very much  I believe I went in the old ops tower (if it's the one in-between hangers 2 and 3) but the ladder to the second door was missing and the boton level was empty. I think I have a couple of pictures but nothing too good really.


If you ever fancy a co explore, PM me.


----------



## Tanner (Nov 2, 2010)

Will do, just having a look around to see what other local places there are to explore


----------



## Chippie51 (Nov 17, 2010)

*Pt-19*

For the record, the PT-19 (is indeed N33870 and owned by CFMC) is not pending a restoration and is very well looked after. Restoration was completed over two years ago and she's flown close to 50 hours since then including a number of displays. She was spending a few days at Raynham as her owner lives close by. 

She has never had anything to do with Reading Aero Club, and is unique in the UK. The only other one in Europe lives in Norway.

For the record, there is a camera in that hangar.

G


----------



## Tanner (Nov 17, 2010)

Chippie51 said:


> For the record, the PT-19 (is indeed N33870 and owned by CFMC) is not pending a restoration and is very well looked after. Restoration was completed over two years ago and she's flown close to 50 hours since then including a number of displays. She was spending a few days at Raynham as her owner lives close by.
> 
> She has never had anything to do with Reading Aero Club, and is unique in the UK. The only other one in Europe lives in Norway.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info bud  

I heard rumors regarding a camera in hanger 4 so we were cautious about going in, as far as we could see there wernt any obvious cameras. There could well have been one hidden somewhere but we were in the hanger about 30 mins and no one came to find us. 

Where abouts are you from mate?


----------



## Chippie51 (Nov 17, 2010)

*Raynham*

I'm also from Norfolk.

The cameras are there, allbeit discrete - movement sensitive they start recording when movement is detected.

George


----------



## sheep2405 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hmmmm me thinks George is either a troll or spy!!!!


----------



## krela (Nov 17, 2010)

sheep2405 said:


> Hmmmm me thinks George is either a troll or spy!!!!



Really, he seems like someone who has a lot to do with Raynham and the plane to me, why the hostility?


----------



## Lazarus (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice job going that close to the plane. You do know there's an active security camera pointing at it right?


----------



## Lazarus (Nov 17, 2010)

Tanner said:


> Thanks for the info bud
> 
> I heard rumors regarding a camera in hanger 4 so we were cautious about going in, as far as we could see there wernt any obvious cameras. There could well have been one hidden somewhere but we were in the hanger about 30 mins and no one came to find us.
> 
> Where abouts are you from mate?



They aren't obvious? It's a bloody great black PTZ Dome camera on the wall above the aircraft.


----------



## Tanner (Nov 17, 2010)

Lazarus said:


> Nice job going that close to the plane. You do know there's an active security camera pointing at it right?



Meh, shizzle happens. Haven't been on the news or anything so no worries


----------



## Chippie51 (Nov 17, 2010)

*Pt-19*

Neither troll nor spy, sadly. Both sound more interesting than the job I spend my days doing!

I am involved with the PT-19. I fly it and help look after her.

G


----------



## sheep2405 (Nov 17, 2010)

Sorry reading in a hurry whilst in work


----------



## Caveman (Nov 17, 2010)

When I first saw the aeroplane under the cover I thought that it was a Miles Magister two-seater trainer like the one in the Shuttleworth collection


----------



## Chippie51 (Nov 17, 2010)

*Pt-19*

The PT-19 and the Magister were designed for the same purpose at roughly the same time so a degree of similarity is understandable.

She's a beautiful aeroplane to fly, just like cruising along in an aeronautical arm chair. 110mph at 300 feet over the Suffolk countryside on a warm summers day - there's nothing like it!

If anyone would like a trip next summer it can be arranged.

G


----------



## cgull123 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey Tanner, nice report. When I went last year I got in everywhere except the hangars and missile dome. If you go back, try one of the GAS decontamination bunkers



looks light but it was pitch black! More on my flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157623001781710/ (sorry to hijack your thread!)


----------



## Tanner (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks mate  where abouts are the gas chambers? There was alot of activity when we went so we couldn't go all around the site, its a shame as I would love to get into the gym and offices mess ect


----------

